# Paramedic-RN bridge program in Utah?



## tyler500e (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm having a difficult time finding a school in Utah that offers a bridge program  from paramedic to RN.  Anyone familiar with one?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 31, 2010)

tyler500e said:


> I'm having a difficult time finding a school in Utah that offers a bridge program  from paramedic to RN.  Anyone familiar with one?


I thought they were doing away with these programs?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2010)

I was thinking they were too.


----------



## tyler500e (Mar 31, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> I thought they were doing away with these programs?



I hadn't heard that.  Any particular reason?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2010)

Same reason they're wanting to get rid of medic mills.


----------



## tyler500e (Apr 2, 2010)

ok..

so what are medic mills? and why are they wanting to do away with this type of bridge program?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 2, 2010)

so that you can get  a real education instead of a shortcut to the next highest paycheck


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 2, 2010)

tyler500e said:


> ok..
> 
> so what are medic mills? and why are they wanting to do away with this type of bridge program?



Medic mills are places that turn out medics as fast as humanly possible. From oh... 8 weeks on up.

And bridge programs are falling out of favor for several reasons. One is that a lot of new grads are starting to need a BSN just to stay competitive, another is that medics don't have the education to take a shortcut and become a nurse that quickly.


----------



## tyler500e (Apr 2, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Medic mills are places that turn out medics as fast as humanly possible. From oh... 8 weeks on up.
> 
> And bridge programs are falling out of favor for several reasons. One is that a lot of new grads are starting to need a BSN just to stay competitive, another is that medics don't have the education to take a shortcut and become a nurse that quickly.



Oh ok.  Thanks for the clarification there.  I was thinking along the lines of doing a bridge program from medic to RN and then another bridge program from RN to BSN.  I can see how it might be difficult for a "8-week medic"  to do well in a bridge program to RN. However, for people that get an associates degree in emergency medical science and work as a paramedic, I would think they should be able to tolerate it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 2, 2010)

> another is that medics don't have the education to take a shortcut and become a nurse that quickly



Hell, most medics don't have enough education to be a truly high-functioning medic....but I digress.


----------

